# Remington Baikal Spartan 453



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

Prolly been ask before, but Im thinking this may be a good gun. will be shooting one soon.

What are your thoughts from experienced owners. I have seen the video a couple of times now where the guy dips it in the hole in the ice and it fires 5 rounds like it should. then he covers it with mud and it still fires 5 like it should. so it should be tough enough. seeing it handle this kind of treatment.?????


----------



## Unrated (Feb 27, 2010)

I myself have a SX-3 and I'm not telling you to buy a SX-3 it costs about twice what the 453 does! Ive heard some complain of trouble with the 453 but for most part it seems to be a decent low priced gun. I will say there is no comparison when comparing the fit & finish of the 453 to the SX-3. Also the 453 is a very boxy gun kinda like swinging a 2X4. Why not go to a local shop near you and try a few auto's most of the auto's now have shim kits that allow you to adjust the stock to give you a better fit so it shoots where your looking. :wink:


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

very good point. I have also been looking at the sx3 and the maxus.

thank you


----------



## mgemmill (Feb 14, 2010)

Just bought the Maxus. I am pleased so far with the gun. Patterns well and also has shims and stock extension kit with it. I gave 1265.00 for mine in Mossy Oak Duck Blind. Waiting for the weather to break and shoot some clays. I also put a 2.75 in chamber, followed by a 3.5 and then a 3. Cycled the flawlessly !!


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Love my X3. I have heard nothing but good things about the Maxus.

I believe the Spartan's gas cylinder requires adjusting everytime you change from 2 3/4 to 3 to 3 1/2


----------

